# Cheap Military MREs in the New England area



## Garfieldgamer (Dec 4, 2020)

My uncle was a prepper, he recently passed away. Apparently he had a ton of military MREs tucked away, checked the box and these things are still new. Tag on the box says 2022 inspection date. So where on earth can you actually sell these things?
I appreciate any feedback! And hopefully this isn’t breaking any guidelines 😳


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Garfieldgamer said:


> My uncle was a prepper, he recently passed away. Apparently he had a ton of military MREs tucked away, checked the box and these things are still new. Tag on the box says 2022 inspection date. So where on earth can you actually sell these things?
> I appreciate any feedback! And hopefully this isn't breaking any guidelines &#55357;&#56883;


Flea markets are a great place for such things. Preppers like those places.


----------



## Garfieldgamer (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah I was thinking of something of that sort. Looked online a little while ago....crazy at some of the prices people are trying to get for some of these things! I had no idea they were this expensive 😳


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Garfieldgamer said:


> Yeah I was thinking of something of that sort. Looked online a little while ago....crazy at some of the prices people are trying to get for some of these things! I had no idea they were this expensive &#55357;&#56883;


Where were they stored?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Garfieldgamer said:


> Yeah I was thinking of something of that sort. Looked online a little while ago....crazy at some of the prices people are trying to get for some of these things! I had no idea they were this expensive &#128563;


They're expensive _NOW_ because, for some odd reason, everyone wants to be a prepper.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Garfieldgamer said:


> My uncle was a prepper, he recently passed away. Apparently he had a ton of military MREs tucked away, checked the box and these things are still new. Tag on the box says 2022 inspection date. So where on earth can you actually sell these things?
> I appreciate any feedback! And hopefully this isn't breaking any guidelines &#55357;&#56883;


So, how are you prepared? Have you created an account to learn more about prepping or to share your knowledge about prepping? Or are you here to sell some MREs?


----------



## Garfieldgamer (Dec 4, 2020)

They were stored in a temperature controlled building. I’ve been in the military for the last decade myself, so I’d like to think I’m “prepared” in a sense. But looking through some of the forums, hah...it would appear I’ve got a lot to learn.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Garfieldgamer said:


> They were stored in a temperature controlled building. I've been in the military for the last decade myself, so I'd like to think I'm "prepared" in a sense. But looking through some of the forums, hah...it would appear I've got a lot to learn.


Well . . . welcome to the wonderful world of getting prepared for the next hoorah that comes our way.

So if you decided to sell them . . . have you come up with a price for them??

Enquiring minds want to know these things . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> So, how are you prepared? Have you created an account to learn more about prepping or to share your knowledge about prepping? Or are you here to sell some MREs?


I think it's @Eyeball


----------



## Garfieldgamer (Dec 4, 2020)

Well I think I have a solid....400 cases 😂 so the price of them I’d imagine to not be very high. Looking on Craigslist and eBay/Amazon it looks like these things are going for around a hundred bucks a box. I might see if I can throw some boxes up on Craigslist for like $65 or $70 bucks. Called an army/navy shop in Boston and the guy told me he’d be interested in some at $45 a box hah. I told him I’d be interested in some at $45 a box as well! The only good thing is if I can find somebody around New England, I can deliver these things for nearly nothing.
Thank you for the welcome as well!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Try the gun parlor in Worcester.

The Brimfield flea market if the gods in Boston will allow it to open.

There are several gun shows that may come up next year, Marlboro, Sturbridge,

the big "E" to name a few.

I would price them to sell quickly, you are running out of time on them.

I dumped about 50 cases of them that expired, including the unobtainable arctic ones.

Got most of them when Devens closed, they were headed to the dump, hundreds of pounds of sugar and large cans of spam.

The dogs ate well out of them.

The dates on them are based on their storage in a refrigerated government warehouse.


----------



## Garfieldgamer (Dec 4, 2020)

The Gun Parlor, I’ll have to give them a shout. Yeah whenever his lordship Marty decides to unlock Boston haha.


----------

